# Rehoming



## Krinchley (Nov 25, 2020)

Howdy all. Just wondering what the best way to rehome a couple of snakes would be. 
Cheers


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Nov 25, 2020)

What are you wanting to rehome? ???


----------



## Krinchley (Nov 25, 2020)

I've got an 8 y/o male woma, and a 3 y/o female bredli


----------



## Natalie M (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi I’m interested in the Bredli perhaps but where are you located?


----------



## Rob (Dec 1, 2020)

Natalie M said:


> Hi I’m interested in the Bredli perhaps but where are you located?








__





Regretful rehome


hey all. I have a 4 y/o bredli I need to unfortunately rehome. She(?) is roughly 6 feet long, feeding on small rabbit (comes with some), and just a touch angry, though im sure thats due to me having limited time to handle her. Comes with a brand new 5x2x2 enclosure. $800, just wanting to break...




www.aussiepythons.com


----------



## Krinchley (Dec 2, 2020)

Natalie M said:


> Hi I’m interested in the Bredli perhaps but where are you located?


Narre warren


----------

